

Your Mom is Not a Valid Test Market - lorangb
http://www.fullcontact.com/2012/03/24/your-mom-is-not-a-valid-test-market/

======
padobson
I don't think I could disagree with this more.

You absolutely can't listen to what your mom _says_.

But you can absolutely validate your product with what your mom _does_.

Does she use it everyday? Does she complain about this feature or that
feature? When you're standing behind her when she opens up the application,
does she stare at it blankly for five minutes before clicking on something
that crashes it? How many questions did she ask you about how to use it? How
easy was it for her to learn to use?

All of this is infinitely valuable mom-feedback. Nobody embodies your userbase
better than your mom, so you better be testing it on her.

~~~
tobiasSoftware
Exactly. I'm starting a company soon, half of the software I plan to sell is
software my mom asked for. I know the software I build is good because my mom
likes it. However, the way my mom likes my software is she uses it to fix the
problems she used to complain about. And if she sees something I need to add,
she tells me.

I know what she thinks about the software is skewed because it was built by
her son, but I also know she used to say, "I wish I could do this" and now she
says "Hey I used your program again today, I'm so glad I don't have this
problem anymore." The article is right that you can't use your mom for your
typical survey, but she can have a more valuable place as a beta tester,
someone you can actually watch use your program.

On the other hand the article does have a valid point. "My family says they
like it" is not a confirmation your software is good. It reminds me of when I
watched American Idol and the horrible singers would say "Well my family says
I sing well."

~~~
lorangb
very good point on using your mom as a beta tester. if it's easy enough that
your mom can use it, you've done your job.

------
silentscope
Good intent with the article. But the lead: "I threw up in my mouth a little
bit"--comn man. Really?

~~~
sopooneo
I agree. That's an overused joke. Just as you shouldn't ask for criticism from
friend or family, there is also a simple rule about being funny: don't repeat
jokes. Unless you are using it in a new or clever context, or otherwise making
it fresh, don't ever try to get a laugh from strangers by repeating anything
they've already heard. Your friends will piss themselves laughing at your
Zoolander impressions. No one else will.

------
AznHisoka
I'd also generalize this and say that you can't trust anyone that can't be too
critical and honest with you with anything. I know people don't like to hurt
other people's feelings, but nothing is less helpful than telling someone
"Hopefully, so and so will happen", or "Just be optimistic and hope for the
best". If I'm screwed, tell me I'm screwed and possible actions I can take.

~~~
vog
Maybe I'm the exception, or maybe this is a cultural thing (I live near
Berlin), but ...

I'm in the lucky position to have friends (and lots of family members) who are
bluntly honest to me.

~~~
larrys
Might be a cultural thing. I was raised in this country by people who lived
for some time where you are (as well as other areas overseas). They rarely
dole out compliments and are quick to give criticism. When you are raised that
way it becomes the norm and has definitely been a benefit in my opinion.

Edit: By "lived" I mean were born elsewhere overseas but ended up living for
some time in Germany before moving to this country.

------
cadooo
Id test it

------
mtodd
That's not what she said last night.

~~~
bluebridge
Your mom goes to college.

